# Fin nor Lethal 60 and Daiwa Emblem 10'



## Yellaray 5 (Jul 6, 2017)

Selling aFin nor Lethal 60,loaded w/#30 power pro.Also a Daiwa Emblem 10' mh spinner.Lure2-6.Line 12-30lb.Both very good conditiion.$60 each or both for $100.Local pickup only or meet.Dundalk,Canton area.Text or hit me at 443-996-1782.


----------



## Yellaray 5 (Jul 6, 2017)

Here are the pics.


----------

